# Instant Cake Doubled in Price?



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

I have manually upgraded (mfstools) a couple of times and used InstantCake a couple of times in the past, and have felt the $20 cost has been well worth the cost. I just went to the site and it is now $40?

Wow. What happened?

I have a feeling that I'm not alone in that the price point has moved beyond the point where I say "the time that I will save is worth the $20". $25? OK. $40? not so much.

Just my opinion.
Jim


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I am sick of companies raising prices in a down economy! If consumers weren't spending before, what makes these companies think they will spend more now?


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

I guess I am behind the times. Saw the other post from April when the price went up. Never mind.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Still, that's not even a month ago.


----------



## Ovit311 (May 22, 2010)

I was thinking of getting InstantCake, recently acquired a TivoHD. Will look for other tools.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

For $40 you can buy a used Tivo on ebay and let it download the latest update for free. Obviously you won't find a Tivo HD at that price, but you get my drift. $40 is extortionist pricing for a Tivo image, even if they are the only legitimate source. I think I'd do a search on some BT sites before paying those prices. You could always buy a used Tivo HD, make a backup image, and then sell the Tivo for what you paid for it.


----------



## mrgrossm (May 3, 2006)

Does anybody know if the series 1 tivos will still download software updates? I've been waiting for my 3.1 to update to 3.5 with the DST fix, and nothing!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You'll probably have to get the Tivo to dial in to download any updates for the S1 DTivos. DirecTV only hosts the updates via satellite download for a short period (i.e., several months) after it's been released. After that, you have to get them over the phone.


----------

